# Carver water heater has no hot water feed



## billybilbo (Oct 7, 2007)

I am hoping someone out there can help me. I have a cold water feed to all the taps in the van. Cold water supply to the carver boiler but nothing from the output. I have taken the non return valve out of the inlet port and still have no hot water. I then connected a pipe and funnel to the outlet side and tried to back fill the boiler but still nothing. I assume that the boiler is blocked but can't think how to check. I am reluctant to take the boiler apart as my local caravan dealer tells me that the seals and joints are no longer available and suggests I install a new boiler. The boiler has not been used for at least 3 years and make have limed up but I am not sure. 

Has anyone any ideas?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

billybilbo said:


> I am hoping someone out there can help me. I have a cold water feed to all the taps in the van. Cold water supply to the carver boiler but nothing from the output. I have taken the non return valve out of the inlet port and still have no hot water. I then connected a pipe and funnel to the outlet side and tried to back fill the boiler but still nothing. I assume that the boiler is blocked but can't think how to check. I am reluctant to take the boiler apart as my local caravan dealer tells me that the seals and joints are no longer available and suggests I install a new boiler. The boiler has not been used for at least 3 years and make have limed up but I am not sure.
> 
> Has anyone any ideas?


I suppose you could always block the inlet and feed descaler into the output via your funnel. How much if any water could you get in via the funnel when you tried? If none then perhaps the output is blocked?
In any even there may be gas problems even after you have cleared the blockage but only time will tell. In the end a new boiler my be the most cost effective solution.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

There is a reset button on the heater. On ours it is under the front facing seat. You have to undo a screw which opens a flap. Press the button! This may help. A bit vague , I know, but with no other info its difficult. The expert is a bloke called Gary on arcsystems.com


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

No point asking Gary at arc systems hes away on holiday in thailand.
Kev


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes, Kev, you're right, I forgot!


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Could it be an air lock?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

How sure are you that the boiler is filling with water. And have you located the reset button?


----------



## buffallobill (Sep 28, 2007)

http://forums.preloved.co.uk/fuseac...d_id-8909/startrow-1/maxrows-20/9a89599e.html
scroll down page 1 post 13march 2005 1159pm. this is gary`s arc biz reply. to same sympton.
hope this helps


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Spacerunner said:


> How sure are you that the boiler is filling with water. And have you located the reset button?


The reset button is for the electric element nothing to do with water filling.
Kev


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

When we had our old Autosleeper we had one of the Carver heaters and so that I did not have to remember to drain it down after a weekend or day out in the winter I installed a shut off valve in the pipework on the cold feed to the Carver tank (the tank can take ages to drain even with the vacuum release opened :wink: ) ... that meant that we could use the cold system without the carver filling up ( we just boiled a kettle for hot water) ....so I am wondering if maybe there is a shut off valve in yours? To check this remove the drain plug on the outside of the van ( bottom left of the Flue) , fill the cold tank, turn on the water pump, listen for the pump pumping and water should flow out of the drainer. If no water comes out then there is either a shut off valve or a blockage upsteam of the carver.

Mike

Picture lifted from here ( thanks and I hope Brian does not mind) http://www.ourwanderer.org/wan28.htm


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

billybilbo said:


> I am hoping someone out there can help me.Has anyone any ideas?


Hi

Any luck fixing it?

Mike


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Gary at arc is back from his holiday just to let you know.
Did you get it sorted if so let us know what it was as it all helps the members on here.Kev


----------

